# Best Video Game Console!



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

My favorite will always be Sega's Dreamcast. I've just never felt so much love for a console and everything it stood for. I mean yeah... there were certain games I loved on the other systems (i.e. *Metroid Prime*, *Halo 2*, etc.) I've just never loved a system inside-and-out the way I did with the DC. :yes

I loved the way the DC looked, the peripherals, the marketing, the packaging... just everything about it! It felt so good to play quality Sonic software on quality Sega hardware.

DREAMCAST REVIEW:






Sega Forever!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

nintendo DS.. the originalz!


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

As a 80s kid, I gotta the Super NES and NES. I also liked the new XBOX One as it can be used in conjunction with your cable box with full guide EPG. Tech is getting so advanced, its just blows my mind


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> nintendo DS.. the originalz!


You can't really argue hand-helds versus home-based consoles. They aren't on the same level.

But if I had to choose a favorite hand-held system... it would probably be the GBA! (Sonic Advance, *****!)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Super Nintendo


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

N64 is my favourite console, I still own my pokemon one I got when I was a kid.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Based on what you have listed above

1. Gamecube
2. PS2
3. Xbox

I loved the GameCube, so many great memories. Mario Sunshine, SSB:Melee, SA2:Battle, Animal Crossing, the list goes on. Also loved my PS2.. too.. . The Xbox on the other hand was just alright.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

1. Super Nintendo
2. Playstation 2
3. Playstation


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Super Nintendo


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

failoutboy said:


> I almost bought one of these because it was cheaper than other consoles at the time and I thought it might be the equivalent. Glad I didn't. The picture was worse than a green Gameboy screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the LCD can only produce red colour. No fun.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd probably pick the Gamecube here. I've never even played a Gamecube, but there are many games I'd totally like to play on the Gamecube, like Zelda Wind Waker, Zelda Twilight Princess, Sonic Adventure DX, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Super Mario Sunshine, among others.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

The PS2, because it has the best games. The amount of legendary games that came out for it (and are exclusive to it) just make it superior in my opinion. I genuinely feel like the PS2 revolutionized games, similar to what Nintendo did in the 80's/90's.

It's just got the best games. I will admit I'm a bit of a sonyfag...
Maybe that makes my opinion invalid, I dunno. 

I like the N64 too though.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Xbox 360
Super Nintendo


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ps1. I truly enjoyed video games back then.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

PC, especially since I can emulate most (if not all consoles) on that list. :clap

Right after that is the PS2.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

In terms of memories, it would be Nintendo 64. Right now it is PC.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Out of those, Playstation 1.

But my favorite is the Super Nintendo.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Dreamcast and N64. Mario 64 still blows my mind, and to my knowledge they still haven't made a Mario game like it. Mario Sunshine games aren't even close, and they felt very depressing to me in comparison to Mario 64.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

There's a ton of consoles not listed in the poll. Xbox 360, Xbox One, PS3, PS4, NES, SNES, Wii, Wii U, etc.

Personally, I don't really consider PC or handhelds consoles. So I can narrow it down to SNES and Xbox 360. Those are the 2 console's I played the most. I played about 200 SNES games and about 300 Xbox 360 games. There's just a very lengthy list of amazing titles on both of those systems.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I guess I should have picked PC too considering it's eternal and offers mods.

Picked N64, that was the mind-blowing experience for me. Could have picked NES or some Gameboy system too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I picked PS1 because PC isn't really a games console.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I voted for PS1 from the list but for me it would have to be my first machine as a kid which was a SEGA Mega Drive :b


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

WHERE IS THE SNES!?!?!?!?

Not including handhelds... and I don't have a PS3 so it's not listed. Oh yeah, I don't count PC either.

1. SNES 
2. NES
3. Genesis/Mega Drive
4. PS1
5. Atari 2600/VCS
6. Xbox 360
7. PS2
8. WII
9. Dreamcast
10. Intellivision


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

All Playstations
All Nintendo gameboys and DS's
Wii and Wii U
PC


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

The one with two Bungie FPS's. Yes, the AB Pbox!

Well, not really...

edit. Damn, that would have been a fine name. At least they could have said it sold "like P" rather than "like ****".


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I would say that my PS3 is the best for gaming however it cannot be jailbroken due to SONY being a bunch of jerks. My Wii (not Wii U just to clarify) is jailbroken and is quite awesome. I can play Quake on it and emulate tons of game systems. So to sum it up PS3 (since I haven't tried the PS4 yet) is the best system for pure gaming and if jailbroken it would be amazing. I'm so jealous of people who have jailbroken PS3s.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Though im a pc gamer i dont consider a pc a console. So it would have to be the gamecube, my first console and only console ive played on extensively. We usually choose the console's because of nostalgia, thus gamecube. I can remember super smash bros and star fox like it was a week ago.



Nunuc said:


> The one with two Bungie FPS's. Yes, the AB Pbox!
> 
> Well, not really...
> 
> edit. Damn, that would have been a fine name. At least they could have said it sold "like P" rather than "like ****".


I would have suggested the name T-Box for a good tea time with english teabags and mmmmmm crumpets.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

PS2 and Xbox 360


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Ps3


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> Ps3


Have you tried PS4...if not I would consider going to a GameStop or something and trying it out. I'm not saying to buy one I'm just saying to try it out.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> Have you tried PS4...if not I would consider going to a GameStop or something and trying it out. I'm not saying to buy one I'm just saying to try it out.


I have played a demo at Gamestop and I like the graphics and controller but at the moment I don't like any of the games out for the Ps4. I will buy a PS4 when Half-Life 3 or Fallout 4 are released.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 14, 2014)

.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably PS2. But I love all my consoles though x__x just played PS2 more I guess


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Gamecube, I have a lot of childhood memories with that console. I always wished I'd owned a Dreamcast, I regret never buying one (or at least getting my parents to buy one, lol) when they were still new.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

It's a close call between the PS1 & PS2, but PS1 edges it out.

That startup music always brings back them childhood nostalgia feels


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't know, but the PS3 is my least favorite console. The updating, installs, uninstalls (and so on) take way too long. The whole OS is trash.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Marakunda said:


> The PS2, because it has the best games. The amount of legendary games that came out for it (and are exclusive to it) just make it superior in my opinion. I genuinely feel like the PS2 revolutionized games, similar to what Nintendo did in the 80's/90's.
> 
> It's just got the best games. I will admit I'm a bit of a sonyfag...
> Maybe that makes my opinion invalid, I dunno.
> ...


 Total "SonyFag" here, too. I've just always liked their libraries. And you hit the nail on the head. I feel it went NES, then mixed with Genesis/Sega Saturn, SNES/N64, and PS1, but then PS2 just went crazy with quantity of quality. Innovative games, while creating legacy like Nintendo and Sega, it was, imo, the biggest crusher of the Dreamcast/Sega than Nintendo and the newcomer, Xbox.

It to this day has the largest gaming library for any gaming console with over 3800 games. That's insanity. And again, they were audacious. They'd take risk and a lot of times they'd pay off. Great console.

I played N64. I liked Ocarina of Time, but Majora's Mask all that much. Didn't finish it. Too boring. Castlevania 64 was alright, but it's sequel--while I didn't get to finish it--Legacy of Darkness was fun for the bit I played of it. Everything else that was good was a weak with weaker graphics than the PS1. More polygonal. And it was still using cartridges, which I think it made it look dated and maybe didn't process as well.

So I guess PS2 wins the poll, despite the tie with PC because...



Persephone The Dread said:


> I picked PS1 because PC isn't really a games console.


...yes, exactly this. It's not a console. A game console is a cabinet for acute usage for games. PC's can do more than play games, and aren't solely for gaming, so they're not game consoles in that it's a broad computer. It's like having Angry Birds on your cellphone and then considering a game console. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sega Dreamcast was incredible! from the design. The controllers and games as well. Wish it lasted longer than 2 weeks.

Shenmue was the [email protected]@@


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Playstation 1 is awesome if you're a fanatic of RPG games like me. It also has the best Metroidvania, MGS, Megaman X5, Croc 1 and 2, Alundra and many more. It also has the best fighting games, second only to the Dreamcast.

Also, I'm surprised I didn't see any "PC MASTER RACE!!1!!11" bullshit.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

You know what they really need to do in order to spice up the market for these things? They need to stop calling them "consoles". Can you think of a more boring, mechanical sounding word? 

And they really need to come up with better names for them. I mean, really. Who can get over excited about getting a "Wii"? 

It would probably help if they didn't always look so clunky. And in this age of miniaturization, I can't believe they couldn't make them much smaller.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You know what they really need to do in order to spice up the market for these things? They need to stop calling them "consoles". Can you think of a more boring, mechanical sounding word?
> 
> And they really need to come up with better names for them. I mean, really. Who can get over excited about getting a "Wii"?
> 
> It would probably help if they didn't always look so clunky. And in this age of miniaturization, I can't believe they couldn't make them much smaller.


Consoles are a waste of money anyway. PC gives you a much better gaming experience.


----------



## LustfulLibra91 (Oct 17, 2015)

CWe said:


> Sega Dreamcast was incredible! from the design. The controllers and games as well. Wish it lasted longer than 2 weeks.
> 
> Shenmue was the [email protected]@@


A lot of people argue against the "limited" game library, but you have to understand that Sega was pushing out and planning more than an adequate supply of hit titles, but since the DC was so suddenly axed.. we were only left with basically 1.5 years of strong software development compared to the PS2's.. what like 10+? Most of the games on the DC were graphically similar to about 70% of what you would later see on the PS2, especially when utilizing the system's VGA mode.

Most of PS2's library consists of movie-licensed garbage and yearly sports title updates. Seesh. If the cancelled accessories had actually made it to market (Larger VMU storage w/MP3 capability, DVD-player add-on, etc) then we might very well be playing _Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2_ over SegaNet today.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

ShatteredGlass said:


> I'd probably pick the Gamecube here. I've never even played a Gamecube, but there are many games I'd totally like to play on the Gamecube, like Zelda Wind Waker, Zelda Twilight Princess, Sonic Adventure DX, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Super Mario Sunshine, among others.


Buy the wii. The wii can play gamecube games.

Or, if you have pretty good computer. Download an emulator.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

PC obviously...by a _long shot._


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

The PS2, only because the PC isn't a console.

Okay, that isn't true. It was badass. It reminds me of a time when gaming didn't _totally_ suck.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Permanently banned for forgetting the SNES. Righteous.


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gamecube for me. Metroid Prime 1&2, Wind Waker, Sonic Adventure 2, Super Smash Bros Melee, Mario Kart DD, Star Fox Adventures... Just so many great memories.


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Sega Genesis for me.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I enjoyed the DC as well.. It had a very Japanese feel to it compared to the rest of the consoles I've played with before. My all time fav console would be the xbox 360 for overall experience and games. My other fav would be the original Nintendo system for sentimental reasons, since it was my first experience playing video games.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

The N64 was one of the first video game consoles I ever had. A lot of childhood memories until I got the PS1 and have stuck with the playstation family ever since.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

I've had equally the same nostalgia and love between GameCube, PS2 and Xbox. So I don't know!


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

Well PS2 sold the most.

The 2 systems I've played the most would be SNES and Xbox 360. I've played 200-300 games on each of them. I have to rank modern consoles up there pretty high because I think online really improved the experience so much. With patches, demos, DLC, downloading games, achievements and online multiplayer.

Overall it's so hard to say literally every console I can think of has at least a couple really amazing games that everyone should play.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

thedevilsblood said:


> Permanently banned for forgetting the SNES. Righteous.


 :grin2:


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Best overall: PC

But i voted N64 on the poll as its a console, remember when it came out an electrical shop up town had Goldeneye intro running in the window on oh i dunno a 20" CRT TV?, anyway people stood there watching it including me in awe at this thing, don't get that anymore.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

For me, PC. There is no question about it at all.

More genres of game are available on PC, you can do things like browse the internet, use programs ect... on a PC. PCs allow you to play mods and mod games. Most open source (free) games are only available on the PC. The controls on a PC are easier to use, and the games on a PC can have the capacity to be more expansive than those on the XBOX. (more CPU power)

I guess the adavantages of a console is that console games can be played on a widescreen, always use the best graphics, don't have to worry about hardware compatability ect... but in the end (for me) the extra gameplay you get with a laptop or PC badly outweighs the extra graphics and immersion that might get with a console game.

But what do I know. I haven't even seen a console (in RL) in years yet alone played one, so everything I know either from heresay or is 6 years or so out of date.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

PS1 or known back then as the PSX, because I spent so much time on that console. Plus it was the mainstream console that switched console gaming from 2d side scrollers to 3d and that was a big deal back in '95. 

N64 was awesome also, mostly for Goldeneye. A friend of mine bought the cartridge and game guide before saving up for the system just so he could make sure he'd have the game ready to go without any delay.

Though the PS2 was probably the most popular system released, I only had one for a few months just to play the Grand Theft Auto lineup, but it sounds like there were a ton of exclusive games for it that I missed out on.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

PC master race.

For consoles, Super Nintendo all day. Followed by NES. I love old RPGS from my childhood so much.

And PC can emulate all of it.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

The PS2 had everything and could also play PS1 games. Massive game catalogue.

Not sure why you included PC. That's obviously the best, but it's not a console.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Most nostalgic is PS2, although I started with NES, then SNES knockoff and then PS1. The bulk of my console gaming was on PS2. The best console? The latest ones, even though I don't have one their graphical prowess is obvious. Shame that some of my favorite genres have declined in the meantime, and the industry is more conservative with game ideas than it used to be.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I voted for PC. But seeing as I still own four consoles, I am not a fanboy of either master race...

See what I did there?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't really have a favorite current one. Ive gotten use out of my x1 and ps4

But for nostalgia its probably the ps1. That was when I started buying my own games and tried more genres than just Mario like I did on snes. There was also a lot of fun split screen games with my brother like gran turismo 2 and jet moto

It kind of sucks that people are so demanding of 60fps that games have to omit split screen gaming


----------

